# Aufeinmal neues Laufwerk



## paleface (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo...

Ich musste Heute morgen feststellen das mir der Weihnachtsman ein neues Laufwerk geschenkt hat.
Ohne Vorwarnung hab ich neben meinen "D" und "E" noch ein "F" dazubekommen.
"D" ist ein DvD/CD-RW Laufwerk und
"E" ein DvD/CD-RW Brenner.
Wenn ich in beiden eine CD einlege werden sie auch angezeigt.
Aber "F" ist einfach nur da. Ich kann auch nix damit machen. Nochnichtmal entfernen.

Dazu kommt noch  wenn ich auf  "D" eine CD einlege und ich mir Daten anschauen will er mir sagt das ein Datenfehler vorlieget ( CRC-PRÜFUNG )

Kann mir wohl wer sagen wie das vielelicht dahingekommen ist und wie ich "F" wieder weg bekomme? Und das mein "D" wieder ordentlich liest?


----------



## Glory (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi 
hast du zufällig ein Programm das sogenannte virtuelle Laufwerke erstellt installiert (z.B Clone CD, Deamon Tool, virtua cd....) ?
Wenn das der Fall ist dann deinstalliere das Programm und installiere es ohne Virtuelles Laufwerk wieder neu (nur bei Clone cd möglich).
Das wäre erstmal den Tip den ich dir geben könnte

tschau!


----------



## paleface (29. Dezember 2003)

Nen Virtuelles Laufwerk...
120% Alcohol. und The Sims super Deluxe das sind meine lezten Installationen.
Wobei Sims glaube ich wegfällt  
Installiert 120%Alcohol ein Virtuelles Laufwerk?
Ach, ich deinstalliere das einfach mal, war eh ne Demo.

Danke


----------



## Erpel (29. Dezember 2003)

Also eine kurze Google-Recherche hat ergeben:
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das von dir genannte Programm verursacher deines Problems ist liegt bei 120% *g*

http://www.das-download-archiv.de/download_file683.html  -  da steht das mit den Virtuellen Lauffwerken nochmal.


----------



## paleface (30. Dezember 2003)

Gut....Danke...hat sich herrausgestellt das es daran lag.
 
Hab aber immernoch vollgendes Problem...

"Der Zugriff auf das Angegebne Gerät, den Pfadt oder die Datei wurde verweigert."
Das hab ich immer wenn wenn ich ne Musik-CD einlege...hat das was mit der Auot-Play funktion zu tun?

Und das problem mit der "CRC-Prüfung" das hatte ich als ich eine Datei auf den Desktop ziehen wollte.

Sorry  das ich hier das so doof alles frage.


----------



## daep (4. Januar 2004)

*Nicht vorhandenes Laufwerk wird angezeigt*

Habe etwa dasselbe Problem bei nem Kumpl, dem baute ich kürzlich ein DVD Laufwerk ein. Vorhanden war bisher nur ein Brenner, jedoch zeigte er trotzdem ein CDRom Laufwerk an. Nun nach einbau des DVD Laufwerks zeigt er also 3 Laufwerke an. 

Wie bringe ich nun das nicht eingebaute CDRom Laufwerk weg? Hab schon versucht es zu entfernen über den GeräteManager, nach Neustart wars aber wider da. Auch im BIOS kann man nichts machen. Es ist auch nicht ein Virtuelles Laufwerk von CloneCD oder so.

Freue mich auf ne Antwort

Thx


----------



## Paule (4. Januar 2004)

Hast du mal probiert die beiden optischen Laufwerke zu entfernen? Also Kable raus und dann mal den Rechner starten. Vielleicht verschwinden dann alle optischen Laufwerke.Bei einem Freund von mir hat das geholfen.

MfG

Paule


----------



## McNova (7. Juli 2004)

War bei mir auch so!

Ihr müsst einfach im Geräte treiber dass Laufwerk Deinstallieren. und schon ist es weg(war bei mir so)

GERÄTE-TREIBER:  Arbeitsplatz=)rechte maustaste=)Eigenschaften=)dann auf Hardware=)gerätemanager


----------

